# uso de zener para leds



## pani_alex (Dic 12, 2007)

hace tiempo que estoy craneando la forma de obtener una energia mas regulada para colocar unos leds en mi moto, la idea es reemplazar las luces por los leds ya vi esto en los semaforos y hasta en un camion grande, no llevava ningun foco detras solo leds.
Para los que no saben de motos las motos dan 12v y un poquito cuando estan en reposo y cuando va levantando revoluciones el voltaje va subiendo hasta casi 15v y se me hacia imposible utilisar un regulador de voltaje por esta razon, aparte de que creo q consume mas que un zener.
segun tengo entendido los zener dejan pasar por el si es de 12v todos los voltajes menores hasta 12v y en teoria si le doy 20 tendre siempre 12v, si es asi es perfecto. Y por eso necesito que me guien, es que no estoy seguro de que funcione asi.

La idea es colocar los leds rojos que son de 2.2v en serie(porque en seria, pues porque si cada led consume 25mA en serie los 5 leds consumirian lo mismi y en paralelo 125mA y eso un cantidad cuenta), por ejemplo 5*2.2=11v en este caso utilizaria un zener de 11v y lo colocaria en la punta del lado positivo. 
Los naranja son de las mismas caracteristicas asique igual. 
Para los blancos que son de 3.6*3=10.8 usaria un zener de 10.8v si existe o uno de 11v
Esta bien lo que digo?, no necesito colocar ningun capacitor o algun otro componente
De que potencia deben ser los zener?

y ya me di por vencido buscando soporter para poder sacar o poner los leds sin tener que soldarlos a las placar, no existen, asi que me voy a armar una plaquetita donde entre el 12v y alli ya tenga todos los leds y el zenner

Algien me puede decir los voltajes de los zener asi ya voy calculando posibles combinaciones


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2007)

Hola.

Haz pensado en usar un regulador de 9V (7809) ó 5V (7805).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 12, 2007)

El funcionamiento del zener es el siguiente:

Los didos normales cuando estan polalizados al reves "INVERSA", cuando llegan a una determinada tension empiezan a gonducir "fugas" y circula una corriente, cuando en teoria no deberia circular.

El diodo zener tiene esa tension inversa bien definida ya que es lo que se busca en la fabricacion.

Ahora biene la parte que no te gustara......

Si utilizamos un diodo zener de 12V por ejemplo.

Para tensiones inferiores de 12V no circula corriente.
A medida que superamos unos pocos milivoltios 12.10V el zener deja pasar la corriente, tanta como pueda aguantar, hasta que se funde.
Eres TU quien debe limitar la corriente.


En tu circuito el zener chuparia todo el sobrante de esos 12V, gastando tanta energia para amorar el generador/bateria a los 12V.
Si no pusieras ninguna resistencia se destruiria el zener.


En tu caso no es ninguna solucion.

Yo los circuitos que he visto llevan una resistencia limitadora que deberias calcular a la maxima tension (14V) para que circule la maxima corriente soportada por los led.


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 12, 2007)

hee? estaba al reves entonces mi concepto.

eso que dices es como poniendo en contro el + y - ,  mi idea era colocarlo en cerie con los led, asi no funciona como digo yo porque  segun lie en algun lugar para hacer un testeador de zener habia que construir una fuente regulable de bastante voltaje y colocar el zener y un tester(no recuerdo bien como) e ir subiendo de a poco el voltaje y donde el tester quedaba era ese el valor del zener y segun esta explicacion el zener deja pasar un vultaje hasta un tope


----------



## pepechip (Dic 12, 2007)

hola.
te aconsejoque utilices un regulador de tension "LM317" utilizandolo como regulador de corriente, segun el circuito de la figura. dicho integrado tiene la particularidad de mantener entre las patillas GND y Vo una tension de 1,25Voltios.
asi que con la resistencia de 58 ohm obtendras una corriente de 21mA


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 14, 2007)

segun el pdf q me baje el lm317S seria el mejor pues maneja 1.5A y disipa solo 4W.
pero tengo una interrogante suprema, que hace este integrado como funciona y como funciona en este circuito. No lo entiendo.
Hay 4 leds en serie y en la patita positiva del led se conecta el GND que seria el negativo no?, en la salida positica se conecta una resistencia que va al GND y al positivo del led, que hace la resistencia? porque se conecta asi. Y la entrada positiva del 317 va el 12..15v variante?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Si te refieres al regulador de pepechip esta foprmando un regulador de corriente y pone leds en serie para alcanzar el voltaje.
No se si es lo más adecuado para el caso.
Cual es el problema con usar resisitencias limitadoras?

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Dic 14, 2007)

hola. 
no necesitas un regulador que te de 1,5A ya que el consumo nominal de los led es de 20mA.
Este integrado es un regulador de tension similar al tipico 7805, pero con la particularidad de que en vez de 5V te da 1,25V. 
si la pata GND la conectas a masa en su salida obtendras 1,25 V.
en el circuito de la figura la patilla GND la estas conectando a masa a traves de los led.  
la tension en la resistencia siempre va a ser la misma 1,25V , asi que si el voltaje es un valor constante, y la resistencia tambien es constante, segun la LEY de OHM la intensidad tambien sera constante. I=V/R   ;   I= 1,25/58= 21mA  . 
este valor de intensidad lo mantendra siempre, incluso podemos conectar un solo diodo led.

perfectamente puedes emplear un 7805. la resistencia sera R=V/I ; R=5v/20mA=250 ohm.
el inconveniente de emplear el 7805 es que este al ser de mayor tension no podrias poner 4 diodos en serie, solo 2 o 3.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> perfectamente puedes emplear un 7805. la resistencia sera R=V/I ; R=5v/20mA=250 ohm.
> el inconveniente de emplear el 7805 es que este al ser de mayor tension no podrias poner 4 diodos en serie, solo 2 o 3.



No entiendo lo que estas diciendo del 7805


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2007)

Hola.

Mira esta opción.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Dic 14, 2007)

NO! eso nunca electroaficionado, la tolerancia de un led a otro es demasiado grande, ademas la resistencia esta mal puesta.

Si un diodo led tiene una tension humbral de 1.9 y el otro de 1.95m el de 1.9V se traga toda la corriente, al circular corriente la resistencia interna del diodo hara si circula mucha corriente que aumente la tension hata llegar a los 1.95V donde empezara a conducir el de 1.95V, pero como ves queda descompensador.

SIEMPRE que pongas cosas en paralelo como diodos, transistores, mosfets y circulen "grandes" corrientes es importante ponen pequeñas resistencias en serie que compensaran pequeñas tolerancias y permiten que todos los componentes trabajen a la vez y no solo uno.
Suelen ser resistencias de 1 o 2ohms, para ganar esos milivoltios.


El diseño de pepechip es correcto, puedes poner tantos diodos como quieras siempre que dejes unos 3V de margen.
12-3=9V o sea la suma de caidas de todos los diodos no puede ser superior a 9V aproximadamente.


El zener funciona como un interruptor que se cierra a partir de una determinada tension.
Si el zener es de 8.1V por ejemplo

Para tensiones MENORES de 8.1V es ABIERTO
Para tensiones MAYORES de 8.1V esta CERRADO

Como buen interruptor segun como lo pongas hara un cortocircuito quemandose.

Si lo pones en serie, si es de 12V los led o no se encenderan o lo haran devilmente (parcialente abierto) pero cuando pises el accelerados y suba la tension a 14V circulara tanta corriente como la resistencia limitadora deje y si no la pones pues hasta que se queme algo.

Siguo diciendo que calculando una resistencia para que circule a la tension maxima la corriente maxima deberia bastar.
Una resistencia para cada rama.
Como minimo la resistencia debecia tener >20ohms esto te limita el numero de led.

Eso si el precio de la sencillez  tiene un precio y es que la luminosidad varia ligeramente segun las revoluciones de la moto.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> NO! eso nunca electroaficionado, la tolerancia de un led a otro es demasiado grande, ademas la resistencia esta mal puesta.



Pero si yo no dije nada...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Creo que "elaficionado" de parece demasiado a "electroaficionado"

Son parientes ?


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 15, 2007)

No, al menos no que yo lo sepa, el mundo es un pañuelo...

Saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Dic 18, 2007)

electroaficionado: el problema de usar resistencias es que el voltaje de mi moto varia, con buena carga y sin todas las luces prendidas mantiene 12v, con todas las luces prendidas va vajando y cuando aceleras sube hasta un maximo de 15v es por eso que quiero un componente que reciba el voltaje y lo regule.

elaficionado: estaria bien pues si se quema alguno de los leds los otros siguen funcionando pero lo que busco es tener menos consumo poreso me decidi a colocarlos en serie.

pepechip: tienes razon, no necesitaria un regulador de voltaje de tanto amperaje para un led pero pienso colocar para la luz de freno 10 ileras de 5 leds, lo cual me da 200mA y si le calculamos a 25c/u 250mA prefiero calcularlo al max para evitar sobrecarga. Esto porque cada led usa 2.1v x 5 = 10.5v y el led naranja comun tambien usa 2.1v asi que pienso colgarle de la misma linea son otros 200mA, los de posicion otros 200mA dando un total de 650mA. Lo unico malo es que al parecer los led naranja casi ya no existen y los led naranja de alta luminicencia no e escuchado de ellos jamas. Los led blancos de alta luminicencia luz fria consumen 3.4v estos seran en ileras de 3 necesitando 10,2v que bueno me acabo de dar cuenta que utilisan casi el mismo voltaje, creo que los puedo añadir tambien a la fuente del de los rojos jeje, y serian 14 ileras de 3 leds, estos usarian en total 350mA necesitando una fuente de alimentacion de 1A como minimo.

Segun entiendo en tu circuito si el consumo de mis led varia osea si se quema una ilera esto hara que me entrege un voltaje firerente no?
Lo que busco es un regulador de voltaje que me entrege 10.5v sin exection. Si el voltaje llega a 15 que mantenga sus 10.5, si baja a 10.5 que siga en 10.5 y si vaja mas eso ya se que es mas dificil asique que baje como la bateria.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 18, 2007)

pani_alex dijo:
			
		

> Lo que busco es un regulador de voltaje que me entrege 10.5v sin exection. Si el voltaje llega a 15 que mantenga sus 10.5, si baja a 10.5 que siga en 10.5 y si vaja mas eso ya se que es mas dificil asique que baje como la bateria.



El tema es que todos los reguladores tienen un minimo de caida de voltaje.
Si lo regulas a 10.5 y el voltaje llega a 10.5 seguramente tendras una buena caida.
Lo que puedes hacer para ganar esa seguridad es eliminar un led por hilera, y poner un regulador de voltaje regulado a 8 o 9 V. A cada hilera de leds le pones una resistencia pequeñita para regular la corriente, alli no te variaría, creo yo.
Lo peor que te puede pasar es que tengas mas hileras y por lo tanto más corriente, en peor de lo casos pones dos reguladores, por decir uno para adelante y otro para atras o los dos en paralelo, total son baratos, algo mas de 50C de dolar.

Saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 18, 2007)

¿Cuanto queres gastar en eficiencia? Se puede poner un regulador Boost por cada circuito.
Hasta ahora lo mas eficiente es el circuito de pepechip, con el LM317, si necesitas menos de 100mA mejor aún, mas chico y mas barato el LM317L.
Acá encontré un circuito ya hecho


----------



## gallocula (Ene 23, 2008)

hola .. una pregunta... yo estoy armando un equipitio de musica.. tiene un amplificador que anda con 20+20V, un ecualizador que anda con 12V y un pre amplificadorf que tambien anda con 12V... y como la entrada de alimentacion es de 20V... queria saber si puedo poner un zener de 12V... osea... el catodo del zener al positivo del ecualizador y pre amplificadorf  y el anodo al negativo del ecua y pre...

es posibel? o  hay que mandarle una R en algun lado?


desde ya gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

Teoricamente se podria, pero la resistencia se calcula para un consumo (Tu preamplificador y equalizador) que NO conoces.

No te compliques y coloca un regulador de tension interado LM7812 en la rama de +20 y de alli tomas tus 12V.

Saludos


----------



## gallocula (Ene 23, 2008)

vale.. gracias (Y)..


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 23, 2008)

Que les parece este circuito?
Habrá que calcular el valor de las resistencias tanto de las que están en serie con cada rama de LED´s como la limitadora R1. 
Creen que podría funcionar?


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 23, 2008)

Te paso el circuito con los valores. En el mismo aparecen dos zeners. Uno de 9.1 y otro de 2.7, lo cual da 11.8 voltios. Podés colocarle uno de 12 voltios, preferiblemente de 1 watt,  aunque el mismo solo entra a trabajar a partir de los 13 voltios de la batería porque el consumo de los LED´s mantiene los valores de tensión bajos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 23, 2008)

Creo que sería mejor poner un regulador 7812, el cual ya trae incluido un zener para la estabilización!


----------



## pabloandres (Ago 3, 2008)

alguien conose un regulador que me redusca de 150 v DC a 12 DC les agradeseria su ayuda


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Creo que sería mejor poner un regulador 7812, el cual ya trae incluido un zener para la estabilización!



SI la bateria baja un poco de 14V no le va a alcanzar ppara que funcione bien el regulador... ojo al parche...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 3, 2008)

Hola pabloandres.
Puedes usar dos LT783 (si los encuentras).
Es parecido al LM317, pero, 20V >= Vin - Vo <= 125 V.
El primer regulador puede lo usa para reducir de 150V a 120V (ó 100V), y el segundo de 120V (ó 100V) a 12V.
Mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) del regulador.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 13, 2009)

Jos1957 dijo:
			
		

> Te paso el circuito con los valores. En el mismo aparecen dos zeners. Uno de 9.1 y otro de 2.7, lo cual da 11.8 voltios. Podés colocarle uno de 12 voltios, preferiblemente de 1 watt,  aunque el mismo solo entra a trabajar a partir de los 13 voltios de la batería porque el consumo de los LED´s mantiene los valores de tensión bajos.



estoy con este proyecto otra ves, que desastre mi vida.

alguien me pude explicar que hacen esos zener en ese circuito? lo que yo entiendo segun lo que me cuentan es que los zener al superar el voltaje los 11.8 empiesan a actual consumiendo la corriente restante, es asi?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola.
Debido a que la batería de un automóvil no tienes un voltaje constate todo el tiempo, se usa una fuente regulada (con el zéner) para que por los LEDs siempre circule la misma corriente todo el tiempo, y así no está al vaivén del voltjae de la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 13, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Debido a que la batería de un automóvil no tienes un voltaje constate todo el tiempo, se usa una fuente regulada (con el zéner) para que por los LEDs siempre circule la misma corriente todo el tiempo, y así no está al vaivén del voltjae de la batería.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



esa es una expricacion muy superficial, yo estaba buscando una respuesta mas electronica, podria ser con ejemplos. 
por el yo entiendo que: cuando el voltje va a 11v no pasa nada con el zener pero si supera los 11.8v hace su trabajo y consume el exedente y como la resistencia deja pasar determinada cantidad de amperaje no le queda mas remedio que vajar el voltaje manteniendolo en 11.8v.

ahora si lo que yo digo (y ojo que no se casi nada de electronica), porque entonces no se pude poner el zener en esta configuracion:
(+)---------(A)zener--------(B)diodoLed(C)---------(-)
siendo que si bien el led consumiria todo el voltaje que se le de hasta quemarse, tiene conectado un zener que en teoria en la (B) estaria limitando el voltaje y como el led solo consume 20mA sera el limitador.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 14, 2009)

No, el zener lo que hace es limitar tensión no corriente. A lo que se refería electroaficionado es que a la fila de leds se les pone una resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente, pero a un voltaje determinado. Si aumentas la tensión manteniendo la resistencia constante la intensidad aumenta en consecuencia (I=V/R). El zener lo que hace es que si, por ejemplo aparece una tensión superior este la estabiliza a la deseada.
saludos!


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 15, 2009)

todos esos terminos como tension o cerriente, al no estar metido en este tema no se bien a que te refieres, podrias usar solo voltaje V o amperaje A ?

buscando en san google encontre que tension=V y corriente=A, entonces esa parte ya entendi.
Ahora es esta la que no me llega "Si aumentas la tensión manteniendo la resistencia constante la intensidad aumenta en consecuencia (I=V/R)."

Bueno pero si el zaner lo que have es limitar el voltaje, porque no se pude colocar asi:
(+)--de 12 hasta 14 v--zener 11v--Led rojo 2.2v--Led rojo 2.2v--Led rojo 2.2v--Led rojo 2.2v--Led rojo 2.2v--(-)
si es el zener el unico que trabaja y los 11v que entrega se reparten entre los 5 leds de 2.2v que suman 11v?


----------



## pani_alex (May 12, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Cuanto queres gastar en eficiencia? Se puede poner un regulador Boost por cada circuito.
> Hasta ahora lo mas eficiente es el circuito de pepechip, con el LM317, si necesitas menos de 100mA mejor aún, mas chico y mas barato el LM317L.
> Acá encontré un circuito ya hecho



ayer compre los zener y los led porque no les creia, y arme como yo digo, adivinen que? pues no me funciono  cada ves que leo este topico encuentro algo nuevo como si....
bueno el caso es que estoy re leyendo y me tope con tu pos, no entiendo bien, el integrado que sugeris enciende 20 leds en paralelo con solo 12v y consume solo lo 30mA?


----------



## pani_alex (May 12, 2009)

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_regulador_corriente_LED.asp
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_regulador_corriente_LED-transistor.asp
http://uruguaytuning.com/component/option,com_fireboard/Itemid,76/func,view/id,628/catid,12/


----------



## Nilfred (May 12, 2009)

¡20 LEDs en serie, papá, en serie!
La salida es de 30mA, la que va a los LEDs, el consumo es otro.
Para los que se perdieron es el regulador boost LM5000


----------

